# Classic Car Insurance Query



## SMcDDB (5 Aug 2007)

Hi everyone,
 I just purchased a beautiful Saab 900 Turbo and am just wondering could anyone shed some light on classic insurance issues. I am aware that most insuranse companies will not insure a car if it is less than 20 years of age. Are there any exceptions? My car is roughly 17 years old. Is there any insurance that will offer classic insurance on a car that is over 15 years old? Any help on this matter would be greatly appreciated. I know that I probably will not be able to get classic tax for a while but just hoping to get the cheaper insurance.
Thanks in advance,
Shane.


----------



## gipimann (5 Aug 2007)

Here's a link to a thread on boards.ie which offers info and contacts on classic car insurance.

 link


----------

